# Upgrading to HR54 and SWiM



## axsiki17 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am looking to upgrade to the Genie whole home dvr and wanted to know if I understood the wiring that would be needed.

I currently have two tvs each with a receiver that is fed by two coax cables from the satellite. I assume there is a splitter at the satellite.

I'm pretty sure that I will need to have a new satellite installed to upgrade to SWiM in order to support the HR54.

Currently to both rooms with a tv I have 2 RG6 cables for satellite one RG6 for off air antenna, and one Cat6.

In room 1 I will have 1 tv connected directly to the HR54 with HDMI. The HR54 will connect to the coax to the satellite and to the internet with the cat6 connection.

In room 2 I have a directtv ready tv this can be connected tot he HR54 and the satellite with either the coax to the satellite and a deca converter to ethernet, or I could just use the cat6 connection to my network? Is this correct? Would it be better to connect to the internet network in my house or connect over the coax network to get this tv working.

I also have an am21 off air tuner, would this go between the coax connection to the satellite and the HR54 or would I need to do something else to get the off air tuner working on both tvs and directtv?

Anything else I need to think about.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Am21 connects to the hr54

And you'll need to use the coax and a deca to get the RVU tv connected to the hr54. You could change it latter but first time it has to be set up that way to pass install. I'd probably leave it that way myself. 

Sounds like you have a good Handel on it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

axsiki17 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I will need to have a new satellite installed to upgrade to SWiM in order to support the HR54.
> 
> .


unless you don't already have HD from DirecTV a new dish (antenna) won't be needed. All you will need is new LNB.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Directv will try to get the two older receivers off, and put mini's in their place. They try to do a Genie +client install.

If you tell us all the details of each receiver model before and proposed area, we can give you more advice.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You have 2 tv locations you want supported, correct?

Your existing wiring should suffice. The new equipment will only require one coax connection (for DirecTV). The OTA antenna will still connect to the AM21.

You can replace both of your existing boxes with a Genie and a client, or you can keep one of your existing DVRs and simply replace the other one with the Genie.

I personally would not use the RVU capabilities of your TV. Use the Genie, a client, or your current DVR with that TV. Regardless, you will need a coax connection at that location.

So your choices in summary:
1 - Genie and a client.
2 - Genie and a DVR
3 - Genie and RVU TV.

If you keep one (or both) of your current DVRs, they will work with the Genie, and you will be able to watch recordings on either from the other. The only "downside" is if you schedule a recording from the DVR, it will record on the DVR and not the Genie. But that is a plus also, as it gives you two more tuners total in your system.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

Does the second RVU tv need the DECA to connect to Genie? Or the Ethernet connection would suffice ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thyname said:


> Does the second RVU tv need the DECA to connect to Genie? Or the Ethernet connection would suffice ?


DECA is the supported connection and needed for at least the first time set up. Ethernet can be used as well instead of a DECA but that is an unsupported connection method.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I just upgraded to the Genie 54 from Genie 34. I had off air tuner AM21 connected to the 34 with no issues but the 54 will not add the off air channels. I get to 66% on advanced scheduler build after it does the local scan and the screen freezes. I have to reboot and then I have no off air channels. ATT is telling me the Genie 54 does not suppport the AM 21 module. Is that true? If not true how do I get by this issue?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> I just upgraded to the Genie 54 from Genie 34. I had off air tuner AM21 connected to the 34 with no issues but the 54 will not add the off air channels. I get to 66% on advanced scheduler build after it does the local scan and the screen freezes. I have to reboot and then I have no off air channels. ATT is telling me the Genie 54 does not suppport the AM 21 module. Is that true? If not true how do I get by this issue?


Gary, you hijacked a thread on a different topic but here goes.
DirecTV no longer supports the AM21, but it does work with the HR54, mine works fine. But a couple of people have reported the same issue you have. It seems to be caused by the signal from one station screwing up the guide build process in the HR54. 
If the unc in your screen name means what I think it does, read this thread http://www.satelliteguys.us/xen/threads/anyone-here-using-the-hr54-with-an-am21.358824/ It seems to be your local PBS station that is causing the problem, seemingly only with the HR54.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> Gary, you hijacked a thread on a different topic but here goes.
> DirecTV no longer supports the AM21, but it does work with the HR54, mine works fine. But a couple of people have reported the same issue you have. It seems to be caused by the signal from one station screwing up the guide build process in the HR54.
> If the unc in your screen name means what I think it does, read this thread http://www.satelliteguys.us/xen/threads/anyone-here-using-the-hr54-with-an-am21.358824/ It seems to be your local PBS station that is causing the problem, seemingly only with the HR54.


thanks Texas. sorry for the hijacking the thread but I was not sure where to post this. I am in Chapel Hill and I am bummed by this issue. so I read the thread and the guy managed to get it working by downgrading his signal but I am so close to PBS I tried doing that I got the same issue. It really sucks that DirecTV would drop support of this great device. IF Anyone knows a work around for this please let me know.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> thanks Texas. sorry for the hijacking the thread but I was not sure where to post this. I am in Chapel Hill and I am bummed by this issue. so I read the thread and the guy managed to get it working by downgrading his signal but I am so close to PBS I tried doing that I got the same issue. It really sucks that DirecTV would drop support of this great device. IF Anyone knows a work around for this please let me know.


That thread has the only workaround we know


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Am21 connects to the hr54
> 
> And you'll need to use the coax and a deca to get the RVU tv connected to the hr54. You could change it latter but first time it has to be set up that way to pass install. I'd probably leave it that way myself.
> 
> Sounds like you have a good Handel on it.


you dont need the deca hr54 has one built in and your tv needs to be ethernet cables not wireless to work


----------

